# Simple question



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

What fish should I get for my 20 gallon?
I have the 3 kuhli loaches, the gold barb and 2 cherry barbs. I will rehome the zebra loach, and get 1 or 2 more cherry barbs. Idk about the Cory though. Throw me some sudgestions so I don't screw up again.
Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I think you might be maxed out on fish, but that's just me hypothesizing. Your proposed swap sounds good.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

I really want a sort of big fish that will be very active on his own and swim around the tank. I may rehome the cory and have 3 cherries and the gold barb who happily swims with them and my other fish.


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

A betta maybe? Would look nice and would be with shy fish.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

Good idea! Any other little centerpeices?


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

I could be wrong but I don't think a betta can go in with those barbs....


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

Your tank is a 20g right? If so a betta should have room to coexist with barbs.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

With 3 Kuhli's and then your barbs, you could add 3 more cherry barbs and 4 more golden barbs and you'd be set.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

holly12 said:


> With 3 Kuhli's and then your barbs, you could add 3 more cherry barbs and 4 more golden barbs and you'd be set.


:3


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

See if you like the look of the pearl gourami.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

navigator black said:


> See if you like the look of the pearl gourami.


Yeah, what do I need to know about them?


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok, I know this is pushing it, but my friend is getting a 20 gallon, and he wants my barbs with his bigger school of them, leaving me with my wonderful little kuhli loaches. I also know someone with a 20 gallon with about 15 goldfish. Im just throwing this out there, but 
is there any way I could have some type of goldfish in my tank plus 3 kuhlies?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You cold have 1-2 goldies in that 20 gallon, but keep in mind the ammonia generation will be high (especially when they get to be adults), so you'll have to do a LOT of water changes or there will be algae issues, cloudy water, etc. In addition, goldies have a tendency to eat any live plants you might put in there.

I'm sorry to hear about such horribly overstocked tanks as your friends have. You might want to ask the one with the goldie tank how his water parameters are.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I used to keep pearls with barbs all the time in 20 gallon tanks. They are a broad bodied showpiece fish that surface breathes and is tolerant. Like the barbs you have, they are from Asia, so the geography's not far wrong if that matters to you. 

The general rate for goldfish should be one fish per each 20-30 gallons, so they can grow to size and live their life (several decades). They have digestions like incontinent cows, and you had better be ready to change water ferociously with them. 
Always look at the maximum size of a fish, not at its current size. If you like it, you don't want it to outgrow its welcome.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

It isn't just about goldies, but I have a pond in my yard with 9 of them, and I would just like any good sized, active, friendly fish that could be my guy instead of having a whole bunch of small ones to look after. Are pearls the way to go? This is a big deal for me.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll just get some more cories and barbs. Thank you all anyways!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You ever consider angelfish? Tons of personality, easy to keep, moderately large, easy to find. If the barbs are gone, an angel might work with corys and a few tetras. I used to have tanks like that all the time and everyone flourished. Kuhlis would work well. No barbs with angels though.
One big friendly fish means something territorial - you want it small enough not to crowd the tank but big enough to claim the tank, and face you looking you in the eye...


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

navigator black said:


> You ever consider angelfish? Tons of personality, easy to keep, moderately large, easy to find. If the barbs are gone, an angel might work with corys and a few tetras. I used to have tanks like that all the time and everyone flourished. Kuhlis would work well. No barbs with angels though.
> One big friendly fish means something territorial - you want it small enough not to crowd the tank but big enough to claim the tank, and face you looking you in the eye...


I always thought angelfish were out of reach for a 20g.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

*Ahem* let me rephraise that. Would it be possible to have an angelfish in my 20g?


----------



## Fish042099 (Jan 28, 2012)

You need a really tall tank for one, they get 8'' tall. How tall is your tank?


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

20 gallon high


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

Just got 2 of them.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

I love them! Do I have to have 2 though, I would be happier with the stock if I only had 1.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry - not always here....

In a standard 20, an angel would do perfectly fine. They can get to '8, but most get to 5-6'. It would be king/queen of the tank, but they are responsive, lovely creatures.


----------

